# The Assumption Game



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Make an assumption about the person above you.


----------



## wrenchboy

I assume the person is trying to start a new thread.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I assume that person wants to participate in the thread!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

I assume the person above is a sort of duellist.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I assume the person above has access to the internet.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I assume the person above is REALLY happy!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

X


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

BigElectricKat said:


> I assume the person above is REALLY happy!


I assume that the person above lives in Michigan.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume the person above has an Rand McNally Atlas at home.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I assume that the person above lives in Michigan.


Close (does being born there count?)


----------



## nitewriter

I assume that makes your ladyfriend a Countess.


----------



## limitededition

You’re a nite owl that writes


----------



## DJ_S

Or a vampire, that bites.


----------



## Adamantoise

DJ_S said:


> Or a vampire, that bites.


I assume that the person above is a disc jockey of some variety, whose true name may or may not begin with the letter 'S'.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume that the above individual is having tea and scones for breakfast.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

I assume the above individual has a fetish for all things England.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I assume that the person above is a very independent person.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

I assume the person above is a very good conversationalist.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Lizzie_Jones said:


> I assume the person above is a very good conversationalist.


I certainly try to be.


----------



## limitededition

I assume the person above me has seen the movie Few Good Men.


----------



## BigElectricKat

limitededition said:


> I assume the person above me has seen the movie Few Good Men.


I have. Good one!

I assume the person above me has gone out and bought a few extra gallons of water (or soon will).


----------



## limitededition

Ha ha ha stocked up for a hurricane


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I assume the person above me owns a rubber ducky.


----------



## limitededition

Actually yes I do from when I was a kid. I assume the person above me is into SCI FI


----------



## SneezeCheeze

_Psychic_
Well, I love me some Star Wars.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

I assume the person above me has seen the original Star Wars in 1977.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I assume the person above me is an amazing cook! (no fair, I cheated)


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

I assume the person above me doesn't always play by the rules. LOL


----------



## limitededition

I’m assuming the person above me is not the type to take her ball and go home


----------



## nitewriter

I assume the person above me has a gift card for the Sports Authority.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I assume the person abovedoesn't live where all the Sports Authority stores closed.


----------



## limitededition

What’s sports authority? Lol


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

I assume the person above me needs to Google that.


----------



## limitededition

Was being sarcastic


----------



## nitewriter

The person above is a kindred spirit.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

nitewriter said:


> The person above is a kindred spirit.


I assume the person above me reads Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume the person above me donates to PBS


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

nitewriter said:


> I assume the person above me donates to PBS


Nope. I don't even own a tv.

I assume the person above me likes to chat a lot.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I assume the person above me is a goooooood kisser.


----------



## limitededition

I assume he person above me drives an American made vehicle (ford,Chevy,etc )


----------



## BigElectricKat

You'd be right.


----------



## swamptoad

I'd assume that I am free to ask anything to assume on this person above me.


----------



## swamptoad

I assume the person above me has a limited edition vehicle.


----------



## nitewriter

With all the salt they put on the roads in Upstate New York I have a biodegradable vehicle.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Nope. I'd assume that the person above was born after 1980.


----------



## nitewriter

Nope. This time next year I will be collecting social security


----------



## nitewriter

I assume that it time get this thread up again.


----------



## swamptoad

Ditto, assumingly.


----------



## Emmy

Id assume he lives in the south


----------



## swamptoad

West Texas, Amarillo. But I am originally from the South. 

I assume the previous poster likes Game Of Thrones.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume the previous poster likes his Starbucks coffee.


----------



## Emmy

i would asssummmeeee the person above is a night owl


----------



## nitewriter

Who,Who, Me? I do watch The Late Show


----------



## swamptoad

I assume the person above enjoys the games of the forum


----------



## nitewriter

You would assume correctly! Give the gentleman a snickers bar!


----------



## swamptoad

I assume that your smiley also made me smile.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume that a smiley beats a scowley any day!


----------



## swamptoad

I assume that nitewriter is also similar to nocturnalscribbler ....not sure though


----------



## nitewriter

You would assume correctly I scribble until the candle goes out......One of these days I have to buy a lightbulb.


----------



## swamptoad

I assume that you saw that I accidently tried to create a 5 letter word gams into a 4 letter word game. *oops*


----------



## squeezablysoft

I assume that the person above me knows what day of the week it is today (without looking at a calendar lol).


----------



## swamptoad

I assume the person above me either wrote what was written the day after yesterday or the day before tomorrow.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume the person above me has a time machine that needs new batteries.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I assume that the person above me was starting to wonder if anyone would play this game again.


----------



## nitewriter

I assume that Lady above me is ready for a game of Chess, Checkers or Tiddlywinks.


----------



## DJ_S

I assume the person above, would rather play Snap!


----------



## nitewriter

I assume the person above would rather eat Snap Crackle Pop ....Rice Krispies.


----------



## littlefairywren

I've always assumed that Charlie is a good egg.


----------



## nitewriter

Kimberley is a Sweetheart A Champagne Toast and Eggs Benedict awaits you!


----------



## littlefairywren

I assume Charlie is a good cook. (toast and Eggs Benedict = nomnom...champagne = face in food)


----------



## CPProp

I assume Littlefairywren may be toasting in front of a fire to keep warm


----------



## littlefairywren

You assume right, CPProp. My footsies are freezing!


----------



## Fuzzy

I assume that littlefairywren's footsies are no longer freezing.


----------



## littlefairywren

You assume right! I assume that Fuzzy knows his way around a kitchen.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I assume that @littlefairywren is very clever lady!


----------



## CPProp

I assume that Colonial Warrior, does not wish Covid -19 to recognise him (good move).


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

some people assume I am normal.


----------



## DJ_S

Assumes there is a normal


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Well I am normall weird so weird is normality.


----------



## DJ_S

Ah I see, the weirdly normal, human condition that we all are.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

It is all degrees. Over weight is 145 pounds, Over weight is 345 pounds. A little weird of talking to dead people and weird as in this is the only rhelm where it is not so.


----------



## DJ_S

I shouldn’t play this game in the future, assuming is not a game I play well.


----------



## SSBHM

Assuming there is a future, and this is a game.


----------

